# Falten in der Folie



## ralph_hh (6. Mai 2019)

Ich schon wieder...

Ich hab mir relativ viele Fotos von Teichbauten angesehen und irgendwie liegt da bei vielen eine ziemlich faltenfreie Folie im Teich. Wie das? Wenn ich ein ebenes Fläche um eine dreidimensionale Form lege, knittert das. Egal, ob ich einen Apfel in Papier wickle, eine Kuchenform mit Backpapier auskleide oder eine Folie in einen Teich lege. Wie haben die Teichbauer ohne Falten das gemacht?

Ich hab um den Teich herum mehrere große Falten, die dank der Foliendicke (1mm PVC) deutlich sichtbar sind und mich ziemlich stören. Der Wasserdruck presst zwar die Falte zusammen, aber nicht gegen die Teichwand. Manches kann man mit Steinen oben beschweren, aber an den steileren Wänden geht das kaum.

Verklebt man das??


----------



## Tyrano86 (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo ralph_hh,

ich habe gerade nicht viel Zeit, vll hilft dir das aber trotzdem etwas: Du wirst nie alle Falten wegbekommen. Versuche die vielen Falten zu wenigen größeren Falten zusammenzufassen. Die Falten kannst du auch zusammen kleben, aber genug Spielraum lassen, damit sich die Falte auch noch dehnen kann, wenn es mal kälter oder wärmer wird, sonst beschädigst du nachher noch die Folie.

VG

Daniel


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2019)

Klebe einen Streifen vom Rest der Folie über den Knick ... schon ist die Falte weg getarnt. Als Kleber wäre Innotec Adhesal zu empfehlen. 

LG Helmut


----------



## Aquaga (6. Mai 2019)

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht welche Teiche du ansprichst, aber ich würde mal sagen, dass hängt auch stark von der Teichform und der Bauweise ab.
Teiche mit wenigen Kurven bzw. eckig und senkrechten Wänden könnten auch geschweißt sein.
Wäre dann sozusagen ein Maßanzug für den Teich


----------



## gerd43 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
meine Teichfolie (EPDM, 1,1mm)  ließ sich auch nicht ohne Falten verlegen. Die Falten wurden unter Wasser durch den Druck einfach plattgedrückt, etwas Probleme gab es aber im Randbereich und der Kapilarsperre. Hier setzten sich die in der Knickstelle der Falten verbleibenden Hohlräume schnell mit allem Möglichen zu (Sand, Staub, Pflanzenteile), und wirkten wie ein Docht, durch den das Wasser hochgezogen wurde. Besonders bei den Teichrandsystemen, wo die Folie über eine senkrechte Kante gelegt und dann mit samt der Falte heruntergeklappt wird, kann dann permanent Wasser aus dem Teich ins angenzende Erdreich gesaugt werden. Selbst zwischen zwei sauber aufeinanderliegenden Folienteilen wird das Wasser erstaunlich weit nach oben gezogen! Hier würde ich die Falten auf jeden Fall verkleben. Die Dochtbildung sollte man auf jeden Fall verhindern.

Viele Grüße
Gerd


----------



## ralph_hh (7. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Klebe einen Streifen vom Rest der Folie über den Knick ... schon ist die Falte weg getarnt. Als Kleber wäre Innotec Adhesal zu empfehlen.
> 
> LG Helmut


Prima Idee, wird ich machen!

Mit dem Maßanzug... Ja, sieht so aus, als wenn das vor Ort auf Maß geschnitten und geschweißt wäre, auf die Idee bin ich vorher nicht gekommen. Wär mal interessant zu wissen, was das gekostet hätte.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (7. Mai 2019)

Digicat schrieb:


> Klebe einen Streifen vom Rest der Folie über den Knick ... schon ist die Falte weg getarnt. Als Kleber wäre Innotec Adhesal zu empfehlen.
> 
> LG Helmut



Danke schön Helmut!
Ich bin gerade am Teichneubau und dieser Tipp ist die Rettung für eine Falte, die mich an meinem Neubau nervt.

Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2019)

Also ich hab im Teich auch EPDM Folie -  gegenüber PVC ist die Folie geschmeidiger und irgendwie entstehen weniger Falten bzw. die Falten werden durch den Wasserdruck besser flach gedrückt.

Damit man die Falten am Teichrand bzw. Ufer nicht sieht habe ich diese mit Ufermatte abgedeckt. In der Flachwasserzone sind die Falten unter dem Substrat bzw. Pflanzen und ansonsten sieht man die Falten nur wenn der Teich extrem neu ist. Nach einer Weile wachsen Algen und sonstige Schwebeteile lagern sich auf der Folie ab und kaschieren die Falten.


----------



## ralph_hh (9. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie ist es inzwischen wieder unangenehm kalt geworden. Weit unterhalb der Temperaturen, wo man eine Folie schön flexibel glatt ziehen kann.


----------



## nuggeterbse (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ralph,
ich habe auch diverse Falten in der Folie,(leider-----ich habe erst den Teich angelegt bevor ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.....)
Ist zwar nicht so schön vom Anblick, aber ich wundere mich jeden Abend, (dann werden sie aktiv ), wieviele Libellenlarven sich in meinem Teich befinden...Es ist erstaunlich........
Also bieten die Falten tolle Versteckmöglichkeiten...............Nur so mal als Trostpflaster 
Es müssen die Falten sein, denn mein Pflanzenwachstum hält sich noch sehr in Grenzen.......

LG Michi


----------



## ralph_hh (11. Mai 2019)

Falten gepatched.


----------

